# Tone Poems and Rhapsodies!!!!!



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

In which we discuss tone poems and rhapsodies... Favorites, new finds, and more!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, I realize there are other threads on this subject but... Here's another thread to enjoy!!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

The Roumanian Rhapsodies by Enesco are very enjoyable for me. The first recording I heard of them was Ormandy/Philly on Columbia in the middle 1960's. I still have that LP


----------

